# 5G question



## HappySevenFarm (Jan 21, 2013)

Who can tell me who has the fastest 5G? I’ve seen where T-Mobile claims to have the fastest. I’ve always had AT&T but now the job I have requires a fast 5G. It might mean the difference of $5-$10 more per hour that I could make. Even 1-2 seconds could mean a big difference in my income.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I haven't followed up on this yet but I read an article right after I had to replace my phone. It's 4G, not paying that much for 5G. Studies were showing that much of the time 5G was much slower than they were tooting their horns about.

Sounds much like what Satellite internet does, touts their highest speeds that are not often reached. Just the capability.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

First I would wonder what job requires 5G? Second keep in mind 5g is just a marketing label.
T-mobile has more 5g coverage than any carrier, but most of there 5g is just low band 5g and is slower than True ultra band 5g, but is faster than 4g. If near a tower I can see 100mb down but most of the time is 40-50. Verizon has true 5g on the ultra high band, but has VERY little real coverage outside of major metro areas. AT&T 5G is very spotty, mainly urban east of the Mississippi areas or California. 

Also keep in mind, the faster you go the faster you eat into your data limits. Also no carrier has true unlimited data, MOst cap out pretty quick and "unlmited " is only for 2g/3g speeds.

KNow what you need and what your carrier can provide in the area you need to be in.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

HappySevenFarm said:


> Who can tell me who has the fastest 5G? I’ve seen where T-Mobile claims to have the fastest. I’ve always had AT&T but now the job I have requires a fast 5G. It might mean the difference of $5-$10 more per hour that I could make. Even 1-2 seconds could mean a big difference in my income.


What kind of job is that, are you a stockbroker or something?


----------



## HappySevenFarm (Jan 21, 2013)

It’s a gig grocery delivery service. On a good day I make $25-$30 an hr. Bad days about $20. Been doing this about 25 hrs a week for a year and a half. They toss out the deliveries intermittently throughout the day and the first one who can accept it gets it. So, the faster my phone gets it the better chances I have to get the delivery.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

HappySevenFarm said:


> It’s a gig grocery delivery service. On a good day I make $25-$30 an hr. Bad days about $20. Been doing this about 25 hrs a week for a year and a half. They toss out the deliveries intermittently throughout the day and the first one who can accept it gets it. So, the faster my phone gets it the better chances I have to get the delivery.


That makes sense.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

HappySevenFarm said:


> It’s a gig grocery delivery service. On a good day I make $25-$30 an hr. Bad days about $20. Been doing this about 25 hrs a week for a year and a half. They toss out the deliveries intermittently throughout the day and the first one who can accept it gets it. So, the faster my phone gets it the better chances I have to get the delivery.


That kind of "fast" has nothing to do with the data rate of your phone's connection to the tower; it's all about latency (delay) in the whole network path between the server sending the message and your phone. So a 3G phone might get the message faster than a 5G phone. The only part of the equation you can control is which carrier you use. It's going to be difficult finding out if one is consistently faster unless you do some testing with various phones and carriers in the locations that matter to you, and it might be very different when you're connected to the next cell tower down the street.


----------



## HappySevenFarm (Jan 21, 2013)

Interesting. So one phone can receive faster possibly? I got the IPhone 12 mini at the end of March. Had an outstanding April money wise and thought maybe that was the reason I do so well. But then May and June took a turn downward for me. Still good but not as good as April was. Lol


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

HappySevenFarm said:


> So one phone can receive faster possibly?


Well, not actually the phone itself, it's what happens to the message on its way through the network before it gets to your phone.

If the messages are getting to your phone in a way that will use wifi if it's available (like an app, or a text message if your carrier sends those over wifi), you could try connecting to wifi whenever possible, and see if that helps. Often wifi will have less latency than the cell network.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I live in a fairly rural area. T-mobile is the WORST.

Around here, Verizon is the way to go.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Pony said:


> I live in a fairly rural area. T-mobile is the WORST.
> 
> Around here, Verizon is the way to go.


Same here.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

RJ2019 said:


> That makes sense.


I really doubt 5g is going to make a difference. The amount of data sent is minimal and speed would make little difference.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I wonder if being on the same service as the sender might make a difference?


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

MoonRiver said:


> I wonder if being on the same service as the sender might make a difference?


I doubt the sender is on 5G, They are most likely a internet based service,


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Gary in ohio said:


> I doubt the sender is on 5G, They are most likely a internet based service,


But doesn't it have to jump to a phone carrier to send the text message? I'm asking if using the same carrier might be a little faster? In other words, would a Verizon to Verizon call be any faster than an AT&T to Verizon call?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HappySevenFarm said:


> Had an outstanding April money wise and thought maybe that was the reason I do so well. But then May and June took a turn downward for me. Still good but not as good as April was. Lol


Online shopping can tend to diminish during warmers seasons as people are outside more, online less and they don't eat as much, and if they do, it isn't at home.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

MoonRiver said:


> But doesn't it have to jump to a phone carrier to send the text message? I'm asking if using the same carrier might be a little faster? In other words, would a Verizon to Verizon call be any faster than an AT&T to Verizon call?


While it will eventually need to get to the phone carrier, I doubt the application is on any carrier and is using some service to deliver the email. Even if they are the differances or intercarrier and external carrier text are very slim and in both cases 4g/5g is going to make little differance in delieery of short messags.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

5G speeds depend more on where you are than what carrier. In general, larger cities have higher capacities, which should give you higher speeds, but those same cities have more users. Locally, T-Mobile is fastest but Verizon is most reliable. Except Verizon won't have 5G at my place for at least a year and T-Mobile has it now.

Jeff


----------

